
How to avoid a self-inflicted DDoS Attack – CRE life lessons - kungfudoi
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/11/how-to-avoid-a-self-inflicted-DDoS-Attack-CRE-life-lessons.html
======
Sami_Lehtinen
Interestingly there's nothing new in the article. I've implemented all the
mentioned tricks in my integrations and software implementations for a long
time. Because all of those are totally obvious. (Backing off, Jitter,
Priority)

